# Bug Bite



## Elizabethchris (Sep 7, 2017)

Patient presented with rash and on exam provider noted scattered erythematous papules with central punctum then reported an external cause code (W) to indicate it was from an insect bite.  My question is, since there's no documentation that indicates patient got bit by a bug but the exam findings would infer a bug bite should we still report the primary S code or report the sign & symptom as rash & include the exam findings as additional diagnosis codes?  Any help would be great!


----------



## LBernat7 (Sep 11, 2017)

we usually first report the rash and it's symptoms then use the bug bite


----------



## Elizabethchris (Sep 11, 2017)

LBernat7 said:


> we usually first report the rash and it's symptoms then use the bug bite



I'm a little reluctant to accept the external cause code (W) that provider reported because documentation doesn't mention anything about the exam finding being from a bug. With that being said, would you still report the bug bite as an external cause code?


----------

